# 8400



## Acela150 (Sep 16, 2011)

8400 was spotted at the Penn Coach Yard this evening. I'm going to try to get some shots tomorrow! Although I spotted it from a distance she looked great!


----------



## cpamtfan (Sep 16, 2011)

It's currently doing high speed tests on the NEC.


----------



## Donctor (Sep 16, 2011)

It was in and out of CHI a few times. Looked cool.


----------



## PerRock (Sep 16, 2011)

Has no one gotten a picture of it yet?

peter


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 17, 2011)

PerRock said:


> Has no one gotten a picture of it yet?
> 
> peter


I got a few shots of it today!


----------



## afigg (Sep 17, 2011)

PerRock said:


> Has no one gotten a picture of it yet?


Yes, external photos are now showing up. For example: http://nomis.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=2729630. Interior pics are going to be of the most interest.

According to posts on another forum, the 8400 was running between PHL and NYP today as part of train 812/813 with an AEM-7 and 2 Amfleets. 812 shows up in the Amtrak status page as leaving PHL 32 minutes late this morning. It was road tested to 120 mph and is back in Philly. It reportedly may go out for more testing on Sunday morning. Opportunity for the serious foamer to catch it on video running at 120-125 mph in NJ?

If there is this much buzz about a single restored diner, imagine how much there will be when the first several Viewliner IIs show up!


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 17, 2011)

Here is my shot. I also took one more. Along with some shots of Septa going into the Lower Level of PHL but did not Post those. Mine are better! :giggle:


----------



## scoostraw (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey guys I'm on 48 now. I've had this trip planned for a while and was hoping I was going to catch the new diner. No such luck of course.

I just came from breakfast and I asked the waiter "When are you going to get the new dining car?". His reply was "Next Wednesday". So we're close I think.

(Sent from somewhere west of Erie, PA sitting at a red board)


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Sep 22, 2011)

And If you believe a waiter knows what equipment is assigned even for next day, then I got a bridge to sell you.

I don't even believe 8400 will go in revenue service, 8400 is currently only assigned to Amtrak engineering dept.


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 22, 2011)

Dutchrailnut said:


> And If you believe a waiter knows what equipment is assigned even for next day, then I got a bridge to sell you.
> 
> I don't even believe 8400 will go in revenue service, 8400 is currently only assigned to Amtrak engineering dept.


While I'll agree that the crew on the train won't know exactly what equipment will get assigned when, you're wrong in saying the 8400 won't go into service. It is slated to go into service within the next week. Possibly as early as tomorrow's 49.


----------



## VentureForth (Sep 22, 2011)

Might be the same sort of answer a conductor gives when in South Carolina/Georgia:

Passenger: "Where are we?"

Conductor: "Woodlands"

Passenger: "Ok, thanks!"

...Woodlands being the fact that you've been in a tunnel of trees for the past 2 hours...


----------



## Ryan (Sep 22, 2011)

Trogdor said:


> Dutchrailnut said:
> 
> 
> > And If you believe a waiter knows what equipment is assigned even for next day, then I got a bridge to sell you.
> ...


Indeed, there's no way that Amtrak spent megabucks on a diner to not use it in revenue service.


----------



## afigg (Sep 22, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Trogdor said:
> 
> 
> > Dutchrailnut said:
> ...


To quote Joe Boardman's column in the August/September issue of Amtrak Ink magazine: "Work on the 8400 car — a Viewliner diner that was built as a prototype and then sidelined for years — is complete and it will be deployed on the Lake Shore Limited on a permanent basis." One would hope the president of the company would know what the plans are for the 8400.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Sep 22, 2011)

since lake shore consist turns for one of star trains does 8400 travel from Miami to Chicago ??

it won't be permanent on Lake shore if it turns for those trains, infact it would be on lake shore only every fourth day or so ;-)


----------



## scoostraw (Sep 22, 2011)

Dutchrailnut said:


> And If you believe a waiter knows what equipment is assigned even for next day, then I got a bridge to sell you.
> 
> I don't even believe 8400 will go in revenue service, 8400 is currently only assigned to Amtrak engineering dept.


Hey don't shoot the messenger. I'm only reporting what was told to me. And he didn't reply immediately. He had to think as if he knew a date and was figuring out what day of the week that was.

In this case yes I do think the crews would know when the car is coming online. I find it hard to believe that Amtrak would just put the new car into service without some training of some kind. The equipment and systems have got to be all different. So it doesn't surprise me that crew members would know ahead of time.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't mind Dutch, he can be a bit ... grumpy at times.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm sure when *8400* does come on line, the first few runs will be a bit rough as the crew figures out how to get everything done quickly and smoothly and troubleshoots any lingering bugs. Hopefully pax on those runs will realize what is going on and be forgiving.


----------



## R30A (Sep 22, 2011)

As the Lake Shore turns as the Lake Shore in CHI, and the Lake Shore turns as the Lake Shore in NYP, I don't see how it will end up in Miami for the next few months.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 22, 2011)

On the LSL's turning pattern: During the winter, the train sets get exchanged from time to time between the LSL and the Silvers...mainly to get the equipment out of the cold for a bit. But it is strictly a seasonal thing.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Sep 22, 2011)

I believe its not only to thaw out sets but also to cycle cars via Coach shop in Hialeah, cause Beech Grove is not car maintenance, mainly overhaul and wreck repair.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's done on an as-needed basis for individual cars, not cycling whole consists.


----------



## R30A (Sep 22, 2011)

Outside of the winter, the Lake Shore operates a different train than any other train out of NYP, both in consist and in orientation. The whole consist does not go south except for when it is scheduled to "to thaw"


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 22, 2011)

R30A said:


> Outside of the winter, the Lake Shore operates a different train than any other train out of NYP, both in consist and in orientation. The whole consist does not go south except for when it is scheduled to "to thaw"


Thanks for telling us something we already knew.. :help: Also you might want to check your grammar to to thaw? :help:

Anyway. 8400 has been gone from PCY for a couple days now and hasn't shown up anywhere else AFAIK. But still keep your eyes peeled for it!


----------



## AlanB (Sep 22, 2011)

Dutchrailnut said:


> I believe its not only to thaw out sets but also to cycle cars via Coach shop in Hialeah, cause Beech Grove is not car maintenance, mainly overhaul and wreck repair.


Hialeah is indeed home base for the Viewliners. Save heavy overhauls and quick fixes in a yard, most work on Viewliners is done in Hialeah. During the spring, summer, and fall cars are rotated as needed to go down to Hialeah as 92 day inspections come due or other work is needed. During the winter months the LSL's consist is kept intact and after a Chicago run it heads south as either a Silver or the Crescent for thawing in the warmer climes.


----------



## Steve4031 (Sep 23, 2011)

How do they handle the Boston section? Those cars would travel between chicago and Boston all winter unless they are switched around in Chicago.


----------



## jis (Sep 23, 2011)

Steve4031 said:


> How do they handle the Boston section? Those cars would travel between chicago and Boston all winter unless they are switched around in Chicago.


That is where (as you allude to above) the use of this neat invention called couplers comes in  It turns out that cars can be uncoupled and shuffled into the other section of the train that does go to Florida  Just couldn't resist 

Actually considerable amount of car shuffling goes on in Chicago and Sunnyside, way more than we tend to acknowledge in these discussions here.


----------



## jb64 (Sep 23, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> R30A said:
> 
> 
> > Outside of the winter, the Lake Shore operates a different train than any other train out of NYP, both in consist and in orientation. The whole consist does not go south except for when it is scheduled to "to thaw"
> ...



Way to make a guest poster feel welcome. I suppose you never make any grammatical or typing errors?


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 23, 2011)

jb64 said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > R30A said:
> ...


If the admins felt my post wasn't appropriate then they would have removed it or they could have edited it. Which it hasn't been. So feel free to PM them and report me. I just don't care.


----------



## Jaap (Sep 23, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> jb64 said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...


no need for Admins to make you feel guilty, we feel you overdid the reply, and are uncivilized to booth...


----------



## jis (Sep 23, 2011)

Jaap said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > jb64 said:
> ...


Yeah, I felt it was a bit over the top too. Of course being nice to others is something that may not come very easily to some, and everyone has a right to be the way they want to be. What can I say.....


----------



## R30A (Sep 23, 2011)

I fully realize most people here probably know what I stated. I only made said post because a prior post in this thread stated that the Lake Shore becomes a Silver service train, and so the Viewdiner would only be on the Lake Shore on occasion. I was correcting this statement.

Update on the Viewdiner: Still in Sunnyside as of 6:30 PM.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 25, 2011)

I've cleaned up this topic some; now please let's see if we can't stay on the topic from here on out.

Thanks! :_


----------



## afigg (Oct 1, 2011)

It is being reported that the 8400 will officially enter service on Sunday on the LSL 49 departing from NYP. The new fiscal year starts today, so they probably planned the entry into service to match up with the FY. So, will there be a ruch of railfans buying tickets on the LSL tomorrow?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 2, 2011)

Well I know 3 railfans that already have tickets on tomorrow's LSL who would be thrilled if indeed your news is correct.


----------



## printman2000 (Oct 2, 2011)

Couple of interior photos posted at trainorders. Unfortunately, you have to be a member to see them any bigger.


----------



## Train2104 (Oct 2, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Well I know 3 railfans that already have tickets on tomorrow's LSL who would be thrilled if indeed your news is correct.


According to RAILROAD.net, it was being loaded at 12:23 for today's 49. (which departs in 20 minutes)


----------



## Donctor (Oct 2, 2011)

Yup, it's on.

703

25028

25104

25003

25060

8400

62014

62022

1234


----------



## TCRT (Oct 2, 2011)

Someone's already got

 of it on youtube.


----------



## MattW (Oct 2, 2011)

TCRT said:


> Someone's already got


It looks great! I wish I could see it in person.

Just think, in another year, that might well be a train of 4 Viewliners depending on when the Bag/Dorms come off the assembly line and which train gets them first. Can't wait till all the eastern LD trains have Viewliners in place of their heritage cars. It'll be sad to see the history go (hopefully to a museum), but those Viewliners look great!


----------



## AlanB (Oct 2, 2011)

Yup, I had dinner in it tonight.

Here's one shot that I took, sorry no time to resize.

http://alanb.amtraktrains.com/Amtrak/1106.jpg


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 2, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Yup, I had dinner in it tonight.
> 
> Here's one shot that I took, sorry no time to resize.
> 
> http://alanb.amtraktrains.com/Amtrak/1106.jpg


Was it weird having dinner with an extra set of windows?? :lol:


----------



## Train2104 (Oct 2, 2011)

It looks so odd to have that much space between the top of your head and the roof of the car!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice!

That's a good looking dining car...


----------



## J-1 3235 (Oct 2, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Yup, I had dinner in it tonight.
> 
> Here's one shot that I took, sorry no time to resize.


Thanks for the picture, Alan. Did the diner crew seem to like their new diner? How did you and your tablemates like the new car?

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## R30A (Oct 3, 2011)

The crew seemed quite happy with their new diner. And from a customer's perspective, I think it is the nicest piece of equipment I have seen from Amtrak. It is also great that most of the lights stay on now when power is dropped(especially for the engine change in Albany). I only hope they do not change anything visible in the production order.


----------



## Rail Freak (Oct 3, 2011)

NICE!!!


----------



## VentureForth (Oct 3, 2011)

How many rows of lights are there across the top and side? I like the spill lights between the windows and even the spot cans on the ceiling. But what are the stainless modules in the center of the ceiling and why are there so many of them?


----------



## pennyk (Oct 3, 2011)

Shanghai and I also ate dinner on Sunday and breakfast on Monday in the 8400. I like the car very much.


----------



## Shanghai (Oct 3, 2011)

pennyk said:


> Shanghai and I also ate dinner on Sunday and breakfast on Monday in the 8400. I like the car very much.


*I'm able to connect to Penny's Mi-Fi from my roomette.*

*We both ate grits with our breakfast. The dining car*

*is very nice.*


----------



## jis (Oct 3, 2011)

MattW said:


> Someone's already got


We have been told earlier this year by an Amtrak manager who handles these things that the LSL will be the first train to be equipped with the new Viewliners.


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 3, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Yup, I had dinner in it tonight.
> 
> Here's one shot that I took, sorry no time to resize.
> 
> http://alanb.amtraktrains.com/Amtrak/1106.jpg


It looks like an in-house Amtrak design. Very stark. It has the charm of a Jersey diner.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 3, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, I had dinner in it tonight.
> ...


No.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks nice to me, but then I do like the wood paneling Amtrak has been using of late. Alan, I know it was the first run, and so it is all new to the crew, but any observations on the food and serving side of things?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 3, 2011)

J-1 3235 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, I had dinner in it tonight.
> ...


Mike,

The crew seemed to be taking it in stride pretty well overall and we had a ton of management on here to help ensure that they had no problems; including the Director, Operations & Coordination Office of the President & CEO. So despite what some believe, management does ride the trains, like I keep saying!

They did somehow screw up on our table, as we were the 3rd table seated for the 5 PM seating. Tables that came in for the 5:30 seating were getting their food and we were still waiting for ours.  But beyond that and a small snafu over dessert, things were good and it was a real pleasure eating in the newly refurbished car. Very nice riding car especially at the higher speeds on CSX between Poughkeepsie & Albany.

One of the really nice features of the new car, which I mentioned earlier, is that they never run out of ice anymore. They have an icemaker built into the kitchen.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 3, 2011)

PRR 60 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, I had dinner in it tonight.
> ...


Bill,

Yes, it's all in house design AFAIK. And yes, it's not the design of 60 years ago, but it is certainly nicer than the current Heritage dining cars. And having that extra row of windows during the day IMHO really makes a huge difference in atmosphere.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 3, 2011)

AlanB said:


> J-1 3235 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


Probably because they knew you were railfans and would be back, no matter how bad the service was. :giggle:


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 3, 2011)

Check out this thread on Trainorders, and in particular the second photo. There is our one and only AlanB and his mom enjoying the ambiance of #8400 on last night's (10/2) Lakeshore (far right, back toward us, scanner earpiece in place). If you have a paid TO membership, you'll see the photo full size. If not, get out your magnifying glass.

TO #8400


----------



## jis (Oct 3, 2011)

PRR 60 said:


> Check out this thread on Trainorders, and in particular the second photo. There is our one and only AlanB and his mom enjoying the ambiance of #8400 on last night's (10/2) Lakeshore (far right, back toward us, scanner earpiece in place). If you have a paid TO membership, you'll see the photo full size. If not, get out your magnifying glass.
> 
> TO #8400


Not to mention Shanghai and pennyk facing them and Robert right in the front row!


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 3, 2011)

The last time I took #49 out of NYP, I think I was the only one in the diner prior to ALB!




So nice to see a large crowd!


----------



## NE933 (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice! Very beautiful; this can be -- despite the pathological frowners who see wrong in everything -- a shot in the arm for all of Amtrak's LD and medium corridor trains. May it carry it's name 'Indianapolis' with pride, honor, and everlasting homage to the connection to their meanings.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 3, 2011)

Indeed this is a nice looking car and maybe will inspire an update for the Superliner Diner interiors. I wonder how much the 8400 differs from the Viewliner II design....


----------



## J-1 3235 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for your input, Alan. So far, it seems that most folks like the Indianapolis. I hope it will be on my next LSL trip.

Mike


----------



## AlanB (Oct 3, 2011)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Indeed this is a nice looking car and maybe will inspire an update for the Superliner Diner interiors. I wonder how much the 8400 differs from the Viewliner II design....


Save for them finding a problem with 8400 that somehow causes something to change, the new Veiwliner II dining cars should look exactly the same.

They took 8400 down to the shell, the metal framwork that is the car's body, everything else is new in and on this car and again baring a problem, is exactly what is currently intended to go into the new Viewliner II's.


----------



## bretton88 (Oct 3, 2011)

I like its modernistic design. The LED lighting is a nice touch. Alan, did you notice any difference with the LED lighting?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 3, 2011)

J-1 3235 said:


> Thanks for your input, Alan. So far, it seems that most folks like the Indianapolis. I hope it will be on my next LSL trip.
> 
> Mike


Mike,

You've got a 1 in 3 chance.

And yes, I think that most people liked the new car. We caught one of the SA's that worked the car on his way to detrain in Chicago, an excellent waiter that we've had before on the LSL a couple of times (in fact he recognized me), and asked him what he thought of his first run in the new car. Overall he seemed quite pleased. He said that there were a few small issues and that it took getting used to where things were in the kitchen, but overall he was quite pleased. He mentioned to me that this car was to serve as the test and I replied, "yes I know that." I then said to him, "hopefully they got things right this time, unlike the last time." He started laughing and told me that he had worked 8400 under the old design and that from what he saw on this trip, they got it right this time. It is not the fiasco that the old layout was.

I even mentioned the need for him to walk behind the chef at the grill to get the Orange Juice out of the fridge and he just started laughing as remembered that wonderful bit from the original design. He assured me that this new design is vastly superior to the original layout. He's looking forward to having all 25 of the new diners on the road as he thinks they'll do just fine and make the passengers much happier than the experience provided by the Heritage fleet.


----------



## Big Iron (Oct 3, 2011)

AlanB said:


> Yup, I had dinner in it tonight.
> 
> Here's one shot that I took, sorry no time to resize.
> 
> http://alanb.amtraktrains.com/Amtrak/1106.jpg


Alan, thanks for the pic!! How was the ride quality/noise level??


----------



## AlanB (Oct 3, 2011)

bretton88 said:


> I like its modernistic design. The LED lighting is a nice touch. Alan, did you notice any difference with the LED lighting?


Yes, even at night the car was brighter than the old Heritage cars. I didn't really notice any effect from the LED's during breakfast this morning however, since it was sunny out.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 3, 2011)

Big Iron said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, I had dinner in it tonight.
> ...


As I noted earlier, the ride was very nice even at 100 MPH on CSX. That's no doubt due at least in part to all new springs, but hopefully the picked a good truck design also to keep things good.

As for noise, it's been a few months since I was in a Heritage Diner, but I tend to think that it rode a bit quieter. Oddly, the door at the seating end of the car made a squeaking noise as it shut. Which also brings to mind another observation, and I pointed it out to management, Sunnyside put the diner into the consist backwards.

One of the new features of this dining car is that the first table at the end of the car is setup to allow for a person in a wheelchair to roll from the H-room, through the vestibule, and into the diner. Sunnyside cut the diner into the LSL's consist such that the table end of the car faced the coaches, instead of the sleepers.  Hopefully that manager, who agreed it was wrong, will get Chicago to flip the car, so that Sunnyside can then see how things are supposed to work.


----------



## printman2000 (Oct 3, 2011)

You know, if the sun is lower in the sky, the sun could be a real problem coming through the upper windows. You could end up sitting there with the sun right in your face and no way to close a blind or curtain to block it.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Oct 3, 2011)

printman2000 said:


> You know, if the sun is lower in the sky, the sun could be a real problem coming through the upper windows. You could end up sitting there with the sun right in your face and no way to close a blind or curtain to block it.


Good point! Maybe they could install 787 style electronic window shades on the upper windows but be certain those would become a maintenance nightmare in just a couple months.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 3, 2011)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> > You know, if the sun is lower in the sky, the sun could be a real problem coming through the upper windows. You could end up sitting there with the sun right in your face and no way to close a blind or curtain to block it.
> ...


By and large, if the sun is low enough to shine through the upper windows, it's going to be hitting higher than eye level but for a few minutes.

Besides, we can't protect against everything. Coincidentally, I just sat in a Superliner dining car on the CZ, at the last table on the western end of the car, on the northern side of the car. For about 15 minutes, the sun was just at the right angle to our train's forward progress, that the sun shone through the windows of the Sightseer lounge, through the windows of the doors on the lounge & diner, and right into my eyes. Go figure!

One simply cannot prepare for every contingency. I simply don't see this as a huge problem, much less one that will occur on every train every day.


----------



## printman2000 (Oct 3, 2011)

I did not mean to imply I though it was a big problem. Just a potential one. I have delt with bad angles in the past that required adjustment of curtains so my meal was not unenjoyable with sun in my eyes. No curtains on upper windows would mean no solution.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 3, 2011)

Craig,

Not to worry, I'm just saying that there isn't a whole lot that can be done about things. And in this case, typically most of the eastern trains change directions at least subtlety every few minutes that it should be a long term problem.


----------



## Guest GG1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Aloha

Posting from Christine's computer. Those that are on THE SWC are going to see alot of Freight in Barstow and west I hope it doesnt slow you down. As I drove past the tracks there was choke trains.

See you soon

EEric


----------



## jis (Oct 4, 2011)

Is there a remote family resemblance? 

Amtrak Viewliner Diner

SS Normandie Dining Hall


----------



## PerRock (Oct 4, 2011)

not seeing any besides they are both places to eat.

peter


----------



## Trogdor (Oct 4, 2011)

jis said:


> Is there a remote family resemblance?
> 
> Amtrak Viewliner Diner
> 
> SS Normandie Dining Hall


Wow. If you hadn't labeled the links, I wouldn't be able to tell them apart!


----------



## rrdude (Oct 4, 2011)

jis said:


> Is there a remote family resemblance?
> 
> Amtrak Viewliner Diner
> 
> SS Normandie Dining Hall


JIS, it might be me, but I think the Normandie is slightly wider, maybe by a few inches.







(on my way to LAX, looking for that French Dip place for dinner tonite..........)


----------



## amamba (Oct 4, 2011)

Alan, thank you so much for those wonderful photos! I am so jealous of you, Shanghai and Penny for getting to ride on the inaugural run of the 8400. What a happy coincidence for all of you.

Just a question, and maybe this is because I am a little on the big side, but were the booths very tight? It looks like the aisle is super wide and the booths are barely wide enough for two people to sit next to each other without being in each other's laps. It could also just be the camera angle.

Again, thanks for sharing your photo.


----------



## VentureForth (Oct 5, 2011)

Alan, can you tell me what the stainless fixtures at the apex of the ceiling are? They look like lights, but seem to be far too many of them. AC vents perhaps?


----------



## AlanB (Oct 5, 2011)

amamba said:


> Alan, thank you so much for those wonderful photos! I am so jealous of you, Shanghai and Penny for getting to ride on the inaugural run of the 8400. What a happy coincidence for all of you.
> 
> Just a question, and maybe this is because I am a little on the big side, but were the booths very tight? It looks like the aisle is super wide and the booths are barely wide enough for two people to sit next to each other without being in each other's laps. It could also just be the camera angle.
> 
> Again, thanks for sharing your photo.


I'm certainly not the best judge of that. However, I did hear a few people suggest that they thought that there might be a bit more room than the booths in some of the other cars.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 5, 2011)

VentureForth said:


> Alan, can you tell me what the stainless fixtures at the apex of the ceiling are? They look like lights, but seem to be far too many of them. AC vents perhaps?


Those are indeed lights.


----------



## mflsjhs (Oct 10, 2011)

Is it still out on the road?


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 10, 2011)

I would certainly hope so. :giggle:


----------



## AlanB (Oct 10, 2011)

If it's not, there had better be one darn good reason or otherwise I know a certain Amtrak manager who is going to be very upset.


----------



## Guestlsa (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes it is! I came in from chicago on fri night



Acela150 said:


> I would certainly hope so. :giggle:


----------

